# Confessions



## mnkid53 (Apr 17, 2004)

Has any one got a clue as to why the WCF and LBCF seem to be the standard's for orthodoxy? 
Why England in the 1600's? 
Calvin was in Switzerland and the Baptists seem to be of continental origin as well. So was there something going on specifically in England (other than the Grace of God) at that time?
Is it related to the spread of the Gospel by English speaking peoples and KJV?
I understand there are other confessions like the Scott, Belgic confession but they aren't looked to as the Standard.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 17, 2004)

For the purposes of our Board fellowship, the boundaries were set with the LBC and WCF. The 3FU also would be considered orthodox too. The best reason, is that the WCF and LBC are the clearest or most precise confessions historically. The other reformed confessions are good, but there were some significant developments later on which the WCF confessionalized. And because of it's clarity, it's scriptural faithfulness, and also accessibility to us &quot;common folk&quot; it has stood the test of time.


----------



## mnkid53 (Apr 19, 2004)

Was out of town and unable to get to a computer. Thanks for the reply. I'm not sure it answered my question. 
I'm unsure if I like the new picture.:biggrin:


----------



## yeutter (Apr 20, 2004)

I prefer the Heidelberg and the 39 Articles but I must admit that the Westminster provides unrivaled clarity in the manner in which it sets forth the truth. 

Puritan Sailor. I like the new picture.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 27, 2004)

This is a minor point, related to the original post, and I only submit it for what little usefulness it may have. Please forgive its shortcomings--I have no handy history books.

The Baptist persuasion and tradition of which we are most familiar in America is almost wholly a product, not of the continent, but of England. The continental anabaptist movement and the English baptists have very few historic ties. The spiritual and theological heir of the anabaptists are especially various Brethren groups (the Plymouth Brethren would likely be called an exception), Mennonites, no doubt some others.

The English baptists share a direct doctrinal and ecclesiastical heritage from the English Reformation, the Puritans, and the Dissenting movement of the post-Reformation era. While we disagree at points, it is a privilege for us Presbyterians in 21st century America to share the heratige of our Reformation with high church (Anglican) and low church (Baptist) brothers who love the same.


----------

